

The problem with smart people - kostyk
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20140528-the-problem-with-smart-people

======
nmac
"Creative had a technologically superior MP3 player, but customers preferred
the iPod, to the utter dismay of the Creative managers. They just couldn’t
understand how customers were so irrational!"

I think design is just as integral to 'technological superiority' as any other
factor might be...

